# Found some cheap easy to install LED flashers for my machine on amazon



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

They are thin, dual color flash patterns. I installed a switch panel under the dash for 2 switches, one to switch from factory headlight to a forward spot light, and a switch to select the flash pattern for the flashers.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just noticed I posted in wrong thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

